
InventHub – Visual version control for electronics design - Faizann20
https://inventhub.io/
======
usamaabid
Hi, I am the founder of InventHub. We just came out of private beta and we
need your feedback on the product to help us improve.

Just a bit of intro about InventHub: InventHub is a git based visual version
control enabling real-time collaboration on electronics design projects.

The goal is to provide engineering teams with an efficient development process
and build a connected community for open hardware.

Please visit inventhub.io, try the product and share your thoughts.

Looking forward!

